# pimple chin?



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

wut is the pimple thing on the chin of pirnahs ? i saw couple of picks of it while i was lookin through the forum. does it eventually go away?


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

thats usually the mark they get from bumping the glass of the tank. If you can stop them doing it, then it will would probably go/heal.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

chimples are fun! add some plants on the sides


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Chin bumps are injuries, which usually occurs by fish either rubbing the glass or by being housed in a small tank.

Giving your P a bigger environment and salt treatment, to help prevent inflamation or heal the chin bump.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

some say its from running into the side of the tank but

i think its more from the friction, sort like blisters, from

rubbing up and down the tank, i think they are after their

reflection in the glass, letting some alage grow

on the side of the tank seems to really help prevent them.

the alage acts like a lube, thats my theroy anyway


----------



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

so do i just add salt, plants, and decors , to heal the chin bump? does it leave a scar after it heals?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

bLuShiZzLe said:


> does it leave a scar after it heals?[snapback]1180363[/snapback]​


Usually it doesn't... And chin pimple or not, the area around the chin is probably one of the area's that get the severest beatings, so it's rarely in perfect shape anyways (not necessarily pimples, but scratches, scrapes, small cuts, etc.)
A bit of salt may speed up recovery (although it will also heal without the use of salt), but that only makes sense if you remove the reasons of those pimples developing. If not, the will keep coming back no matter what you do...

*_Moved to Diseases, Parasites and Injuries_*


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

you can cut them off also.
wes


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

my buddy cut his p's chimple off with surgical scissors


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

cut them off, woa, scary. my mom had a goldfish with a tumor the size of a gape next to its eye, when its eye was ready to pop off, she grabbed the fish, and ripped off the tumor with her thumb, and gave a lil iodine. the gold fish was about 15 years old at the time, and it lived for another year.

but about the chimple, just watch your p's. if they are swimin up and down on the side of the glass, there ur problem, let algae grow. if they are tweakin out and swimin full force into the glass, put some plants up.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Chimples are usually from rubbing up against the glass.

My rhom has one that never goes away, because he is any angry lil bastard that likes to attack his own reflection... No real harm IMO.


----------

